# Is The Bolt + Worth The Upgrade?



## punkindrublik (Feb 17, 2017)

Long, long, long time Tivo user. Presently I have a Premier XL4 in the bedroom and a Romio Pro as my main unit. I know opinions vary but is the plus worth the upgrade from the Romio Pro? Got some tax money and considering it. Thanks!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Roamio Plus/Pro has 6 tuners, Bolt and Plus only have 4 tuners. 4K on Bolts but no broadcast to support.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

When you compare a Bolt+ to a Roamio Pro here are the main differences:

The reasons the Bolt+ is superior to the Roamio Pro:

Bolt+ has faster processor and more memory, DVR functions are slightly faster, but app response is faster, with Netflix being much faster.

Bolt+ has wireless AC - Roamio Pro is only N
Bolt+ built in MoCa is version 2.0 Roamio Pro built in MoCa is version 1.1
Bolt+ does support 4K, but currently only from Netflix & YouTube, Roamio Pro does not support 4K.
The reasons the Roamio Pro are superior to the Bolt+

Roamio Pro has a 3.5 inch internal drive that can be upgraded. Currently no real way to upgrade the internal 2.5 inch drive in the Bolt+
Roamio Pro has analog outputs - Bolt+ only has an HDMI output.

Roamio Pro can support up to 4 streams to an Android or iOS device and web browsers. Bolt+ only supports up to 2 streams.

Roamio Pro can be used to stream content from another Series 4 and above TiVo DVR to an Android or iOS device or a web browser. The Bolt+ does not have this ability.
Both the Bolt+ & Roamio Pro are cable only 6 tuner DVRs with 3TB of storage. Also currently the both have the same apps and nearly the same software.


----------



## punkindrublik (Feb 17, 2017)

atmuscarella said:


> When you compare a Bolt+ to a Roamio Pro here are the main differences:
> 
> The reasons the Bolt+ is superior to the Roamio Pro:
> 
> ...


GREAT info here atmuscarella! Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Roamio Plus/Pro has 6 tuners, Bolt and Plus only have 4 tuners. 4K on Bolts but no broadcast to support.


The Bolt Plus (+) does has 6 tuners, I own one.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> When you compare a Bolt+ to a Roamio Pro here are the main differences:
> 
> The reasons the Bolt+ is superior to the Roamio Pro:
> 
> ...


Good summary. In my mind this basically screams to not upgrade.

What does the MoCa version 2.0 do over version 1.1? Also, the Bolt 2.5 inch drive can't currently be upgraded, even the base model Bolt?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

NYHeel said:


> Good summary. In my mind this basically screams to not upgrade.
> 
> What does the MoCa version 2.0 do over version 1.1? Also, the Bolt 2.5 inch drive can't currently be upgraded, even the base model Bolt?


MoCa 2.0 is technically faster than 1.1, if that matters depends on what you are doing. The current Minis are only MoCa 1.1 so streaming to a Mini isn't going to change.

Changing a drive in a Bolt or Bolt+ is plug and play (for drives up to 3TB) like the Roamios, but there really isn't any viable 2.5 inch drives that are larger than the original drive in the Bolt+ (3TB). In the Roamios you can go up to 6 or 8 TB with drives over 3TB requiring some minor drive prep. Perhaps there will be some viable 2.5 inch drives above 3TB in the future, but right now I wouldn't plan on being able to upgrade a Bolt+ drive. There are options to upgrade a Bolt to 3TB.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> MoCa 2.0 is technically faster than 1.1, if that matters depends on what you are doing. The current Minis are only MoCa 1.1 so streaming to a Mini isn't going to change.
> 
> Changing a drive in a Bolt or Bolt+ is plug and play (for drives up to 3TB) like the Roamios, but there really isn't any viable 2.5 inch drives that are larger than the original drive in the Bolt+ (3TB). In the Roamios you can go up to 6 or 8 TB with drives over 3TB requiring some minor drive prep. Perhaps there will be some viable 2.5 inch drives above 3TB in the future, but right now I wouldn't plan on being able to upgrade a Bolt+ drive. There are options to upgrade a Bolt to 3TB.


Thanks for the update. I was mostly just concerned because I had told a friend that you could update a base model Bolt to 2 or 3 TB. Good to see that Tivo didn't take that ability away.


----------



## 10_pearljam (Dec 28, 2005)

What about the 1TB Bolt versus the Roamio? Is the Bolt worth it? I am going from an HD to one of the two...thanks in advance.


----------



## punkindrublik (Feb 17, 2017)

So I called in and asked for some kind of a deal on the plus for being a 15 year customer. After the usual that "there really aren't any deals on the plus" he gave it to me for $449 and locked in the $12.99 monthly from the Premier XL4 I'm replacing. From what I read here I think i did ok.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

If you keep the subscription on the PXL4, then you can copy the shows over. You may even get lifetime $99 or $199 on that PXL4.

Selling it will gain more than one without lifetime.


----------



## punkindrublik (Feb 17, 2017)

I'm going to sell it. I bought it in 2012 so I've more than gotten my moneys worth. I still have the Romio Pro.


----------



## spocko (Feb 4, 2009)

atmuscarella did a good job listing the technical differences between the Roamio Pro and Bolt+. One other thing to keep in mind is that many people prefer the physical design of the Roamio. The flat metal enclosure allows other components to be stacked on top, for example a tuning adapter. The Roamio also has an integrated power supply, while the bolt uses an external power brick. 

In my opinion, the Bolt is not a worthwhile upgrade from a Roamio unless you want to use a lot of streaming services through your Tivo, then the performance difference could be important. The more economical option would be to keep the Roamio and buy another device such as a Roku or FireTV for streaming.


----------

